# C-section and Ulcertative Proctitis and IBS



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

having my first baby....38 weeks and may need c-section and my baby is already 8.5 pounds. doc said i could get one if i want or try to go vaginally but it may not want to come out if i'm induced at 40 weeks b/c at that stage, baby will be about 9.5 pounds. wondering what to expect and how this may affect me with my ulcerative proctitis and ibs. please feel free to give me your experiences...veyr nervous first time mom and first time possible surgery!thanks.heather


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats Almost New Mom!Just my 2 cents and major FWIW.. I had a 9 pounder vaginally. I'm not a big person.. to say the least. lolTo accomplish this took 3 hours of pushing and _two_ episiotomy incisions.I probably would have been better off with a C-Section.. as the boy was soooo big he was pinching off my ureters so much that I couldn't even out-put any urine *with a pediatric catheter in place. My kidneys apparently didn't like this. And they decided to start shutting down. I began to swell.. it wasn't pretty. LOL The anesthesiologist was at my bed side arguing for a C and wouldn't leave the room. He & the Doc told me I had 10 more minutes to try pushing him out and I used 9 minutes and 40 seconds or so. LOLI didn't have Ulcerative Proctitis, like you have already. But... I had THE sorest butt for a looong time. If I were you... I'd say: "Yes, A C-Section would be lovely."







The epidurals and blocks they use during C's are really not bad. I had an epidural with my 2nd child and it was nothing going in. Truly. They told me to let them know if I was having a contraction while they were trying to administer it and I did and they stopped and waited til the contraction was over and I didn't even feel it going in. They even numb your skin topically.Again this is just my 2 cents. So please take it or leave it.Best thing?? Talk to your Doc about ALL of your concerns with either option. This way you are informed to make the best decision for you and your wee one.I bet you can't wait to see that little face and hold them close.Wish you all the very best and remember.. anticipation is always way worse than the event.







BQ


----------

